# Nicaraguensis



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So I've been eyeing this female Nic at my LFS, wishing it could go in my 90... The obvious truth to me is that it cannot, but I always love to hear your thoughts on it too... 

Here's the nic in their 75, note the chocolate on the bottom of the picture


















None of these shots do the colors justice, stunning fish...

But yeah, your thoughts? My tank stock is in my signature... The firemouth and the pike are currently jostling for dominance in the tank (both around 3.5") the oscar is still community-esque at 2"


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd try it.... Tell them at the store if it doesn't work out you'd like to bring her back.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

I personally wouldn't add the nic, although it might turn out completely fine in your tank. If you do go for it let us know how it works.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

TheFishGuy said:


> I'd try it.... Tell them at the store if it doesn't work out you'd like to bring her back.


Really wasn't expecting you to say to go for it 

What's your experience with these gorgeous little fish? Because everywhere I've read it says they're peaceful. I'm also curious if you think this setup would be able to work long term? Or would something need to probably be removed?

I'm just wondering if there's enough room in my tank and enough territories for it, because currently my pike is starting to battle the firemouth for dominance (full flaring and once in a while they lip lock).

Here's a FTS for an idea of the tank size / territories etc...










I should be able to bring her back if it doesn't work, I have a great relationship at the store, so much so that the guy I know there has me net my own fish :lol:


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> What's your experience with these gorgeous little fish?


I know this was directed to TFG but I'll jump in here  . I have a pair of Nics in my 75. I added a group of 7 juvie cons (about 0.5 - 1 inch) with no issues. The biggest show of aggression was a few minutes after I let the cons go the 8" male Nic approached them, gave them a full gill/fin flare and then let them be. There is minor chasing every once in a while, but nothing worth speaking of. They don't like my pleco and he has ripped fins to prove it. All in all, pretty laid back and peaceful.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I've been breeding them for about six years now and am on about the 7th generation here. I have quite a few. They can tolorate a lot and hold their own. They will not start confrontations but they will not back down from them either...


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I also would try it. As long as there is no breeding, it should be fine. My pair was very tolerent of other fish till they bred. I think the "different" body shape they have helps keep ggression down too.

...Bill


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay wonderful, because I was worried about having enough space, nice to hear that reputable ppl such as yourselves actually have faith in this working out, maybe it'll help reduce the aggression between the pike and FM since there'd be a 3rd cichlid around their size in the tank.

And btw - would the female nic even be able to breed with my male firemouth?

And would this work long term knowing the full sizes of my fish?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm going to pick her up tomorrow, so anyone who wants to chime in please do, esp. those who've already answered :thumb:

So I'd love to hear your answers to my questions from my last post

I'll let you know how things go too!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't think the nic will spawn with the FM. And there's a defintite possibility it could work long term... Especially with single species.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Just brought her home she's floating now, and came home to a wonderful surprise - FRY in my convict tank - I guess they paired and I didnt realize it, but there's tons of free swimming fry in the tank


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

dang chubbs im so jealous im waiting for my darn cons to fry it up they spawn like in 5 spots but no babies im way jealous....i cant wait i check like every 30 min lol


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Haha, yeah they took me about a week and a half to spawn, they did it inside a cichlid stone, so I never knew there were eggs until I walked in today to feed them and there was free swimming fry everywhere! :lol:


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

the barry white worked then?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Apparently so 

Must've been in the middle of the night


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

im about to go put on some barry white man i want babies like now already all they do is pick new spawn sites like 2 evry 4 days now im like yelling at them to lay eggs already lol


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

familyman0810 said:


> im about to go put on some barry white man i want babies like now already all they do is pick new spawn sites like 2 evry 4 days now im like yelling at them to lay eggs already lol


What is the temp in your tank?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Well here's a few shots of the pair of cons up close just for you all to see










and then zoomed in










And they still won't let me turn the light on without them and the fry freaking out...

Btw nobody has picked on the nic at all in the 90, so big sigh of relief there!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

The temp in mine is 82 btw familyman


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

82 is about ten degrees too high! 75 is perfect for cons and most ca


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Well ****, turning it down?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Interestingly, the nic has already made herself higher on the dominance pyramid than the firemouth, no real aggression, just a chase once in a while. Interesting from a female...

And the cons tank will be 77 by tonight (lots of babies still)

Here's the Nic


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

> What is the temp in your tank?


 Fish guy i dont know how to do the whole quote thing but i usually have it between 70 and 78 i want babies bad is that whole different spawn making normal?


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I'm not surprised that the Nic is fairly high up the dominance ladder....I've kept Nics before. I've found them to be a moderately aggressive species....slightly more aggressive as an equal sized JD.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, but she's not chasing anyone so it's definitely just a dominance thing


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I keep my water at 76* in the CA tank.

I addeded the same ceramic hollow rocks that Chubs has (#640 from Kens Fish) and my Nic pair that I had nearly two years spawned for the first time in it.

A couple weeks later my HRP pair spawned for the first time in one.

They must work. I think they like the tight single opening that is easy to defend.

....Bill


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Dad killed mom this morning... separated fry and have a divider in between dad and the "new mom" until he calms down...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Lesson learned... always always always provide hiding spots that only the female can fit in when breeding ca cichlids.


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

what the really mean dad lol crazy


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, waiting for dad to cool down so that the divider can be taken out... removing the last of the fry today (found like 5 more swimming with dad when i came home)


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

**** traiters they should be with their moms lol


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeahhhh.... Currently waiting to see how this works out with the Nic in the 90, so far she has hidden in a cichlid stone in the corner about 80% of her time in the tank thusfar (2 days)... And during that time the pike has taken out some anger on my firemouth (bottom of the food chain now)... So his fins are a bit frayed :-?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

The current tank...










and "Jaws" the pike, who bosses everyone around...


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah so she's hidden for the last 5 days, not eating at all, stressed out.

Bringing her back today, just feel like she's not a good fit for my tank.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Too bad. Seems like the Pike is a troublemaker.

....Bill


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

He is seeming to be that way, thankfully he hasn't been aggressive at all with my 2" oscar (my baby)... Trying to think of a different fish to fill the void... Posting a new thread I think.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

female Salvini?

...Bill


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

That's one of the ones I was thinking of... Started a new thread for it to make it easier


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Link it here so the followers can find it easily. Also, in the future I don't have a problem with threads morphing onto another topic. Essentially it's the same topic...


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=220259


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

i have a pair of nics in my 125. they live with 10" and 8" jd pair, 9" gt, 3 adult cons, 4 adult jewels, 8" green sev, 8" pumpkinseed sunfish and 4 loaches and 5 catfish. they do very well in this colony. right now, they have spawned and have claimed the entire right half of the tank. they are merciless if any fish enters their territory. otherwise, they are laid back and keep to themselves. they are spectacular fish and the female has colour comparable to marine fish. the male is 7", the female is 5"


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds great Ironman. Any pics or vids?

...Bill


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

my female con finally laid eggs and the dad and mom are agressive man my oscar and blood parrot oh man


----------

